# mk4 manual transmission into a mk3



## vwPanda (Apr 30, 2006)

I have a mk4 jetta 2.0 manual that got crashed into and totalled. I didn't have much time to find a new car so I ended up with a mk3 gti 2.0 automatic. I have the mk4 as parts only. Would I be able to convert the mk3 over to manual with just the mk4 stuff? Would I need any mk3 specific MT parts to make it work?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: mk4 manual transmission into a mk3 (vwPanda)*

use trans and shifter from mk4. get mk3 pedal cluster. you prob can use the mk4 master and slave cyl. 
need to source 02a transmission ear and 02a clutch master bracket from mk3. 
you also need to make sure you have 02J 100mm axle cups. they came on some 2.0.
clutch and starter will work from mk4.


----------



## vwPanda (Apr 30, 2006)

The axle cups on my o2j are the same as a mk3 vr6, not like mk4 1.8t/vr so I think that's right. What axles do I use? Will mk4 axles work? I remember vr6 being the same or very close to the mk4 2.0 but idk if the 2.0 mk3 is the same. 
Transmission ear would be the bracket for the rear mount?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (vwPanda)*

need mk3 2.0 manual axles. yeah for the trans mount.


----------

